# Leveling Kits and Sway Bar Spacers...



## ToMang07 (Jul 16, 2019)

So I ordered a Ready Lift 2.5" leveling kit, (WITH the track bar drop bracket) for my '17 F250, as well as airbags for the front. I have the plow prep package on my truck but even then there's a lot of rake. I don't generally tow heavy so I'm not worried about bulldogging. 

I'm curious what those of you with Fords and leveling kits did about the sway bar spacers. I know Fisher (What I am using) mounts under the sway bar brackets, and from what I have read you can't use the spacers with the plow brackets. 

Anyone found a solution? Experiences?


----------



## ToMang07 (Jul 16, 2019)

Ended up installing the leveling kit without doing the track bar spacers. The angle on the sway bar isn't ideal, but it is trapped in the plow mount, so there's no way to use the spacers.

I may in the future get aftermarket adjustable sway bar end links and install them, but it rides like stock still. I'll be adding dual stabilizers tonight, as well.

Truck feels great and looks pretty well level.


----------



## Jkochr1 (Feb 6, 2020)

Yes had same issues and just left them off install......but might torch and fab the plow kit for addons because might go to 4 inch lift next because selling 34.8 /13.2./R22 because I put on 35.5/12.8/R24 and I have rubbing but not after trimming but when I put plow on st rubs....pic is 22s that dont rub


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I've leveled or lifted my last ten trucks, never used any spacers ever, nor never had a problem


----------



## Western_3500 (Nov 1, 2021)

ToMang07 said:


> Ended up installing the leveling kit without doing the track bar spacers. The angle on the sway bar isn't ideal, but it is trapped in the plow mount, so there's no way to use the spacers.
> 
> I may in the future get aftermarket adjustable sway bar end links and install them, but it rides like stock still. I'll be adding dual stabilizers tonight, as well.
> 
> ...


You mean you didn’t use the sway bar drop down brackets right? ( you said track bar) 

I am doing this readylift kit on my Ford now and having problems.
You just didn’t put the drop down sway bar blocks on? You didn’t have issues?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Western_3500 said:


> You mean you didn’t use the sway bar drop down brackets right? ( you said track bar)
> 
> I am doing this readylift kit on my Ford now and having problems.
> You just didn’t put the drop down sway bar blocks on? You didn’t have issues?


The guy hasn't been on the forum since Oct 2020 and probably won't be replying any time soon.


----------

